# Looking for D&D group in the New Orleans, LA area.



## northrundicandus (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm a  gamer who has been playing on and off since 1980, and would like to find a good 1E, 2E, or 3E Campaign to participate in.

Send me an email if you need a player on the weekends, preferably Sunday afternoons/evenings.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm in the same boat as you.  Sadly, I don't think there are all that many rp'ers in the N.O. area.  I know that the books are selling because bookstores in this area keep them in stock, but I don't know who's buying them.

I think that the biggest problem here is that there are no specialty game stores in the area.  The closest that I know of is BSI Comics near Lakeside mall in metairie.  The local RPGA chapter meets there regularly, but I stopped going there because I just didn't get along with most of the people there.  Besides, last time I was there I overheard a conversation between the owners complaining about the RPGA people.  They were considering not allowing them in anymore.

I'm getting really frustrated because I know one guy who does game, but his group already has a dozen people and he and his wife both work really long hours six days a week, making it hard to get together.  I also gave my phone number to a guy I saw reading the PsiHB in Borders, but I haven't gotten a call back.  I haven't been to a game table in almost a year now.


----------



## northrundicandus (Jul 8, 2002)

Sparrowhawk,

Actually I lucked out and played a game this afternoon at Gamer's Matrix in Metairie. There are lots of Warhammer players there, but I discovered a d20 D&D group plays there regularly on Sundays. One of the players didn't show up and the DM said I could sit in. Evidently the group liked my roleplaying and now wants me to participate. Our next meeting is this Wednesday night at one of the player's home.

It was plot-heavy, but fun. I think its been two years since I've played table-top D&D!

While there I overhead at least one other DM who was looking for players. If these guys are not who you were refering to in your post that you had the falling out with, you might want to stop by.

Us New Orleans area RPGers need to stick together since we are so rare!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Jul 8, 2002)

Game Matrix?  So there *is* a FLGS in the NO area after all!  Where is it?  How does one get there?  Perhaps we could arrange a meeting there sometime.


----------



## Wampus Cat (Jul 9, 2002)

What timing!  I'd just looked in this forum for a game in the NO area and there was your thread!  I, too, am a long-time gamer ('78 - hard to believe) and will be moving to the Metairie area around August 6.  I'd really love to get into a 3e game, so if you could help me get in touch with one of the DM's, I'll name my first-born after you.  I looked at Wizards' store locator and saw another shop called Galactic Games Emporium in Metairie.  Have y'all been there?


----------



## northrundicandus (Jul 9, 2002)

Wampus Cat,

Jackson, MS? I lived there for almost 25 years.

Did you ever game with lanky computer-nerd named Joe?


----------



## Wampus Cat (Jul 9, 2002)

Actually, I'm working in Ridgeland (live in Cincinnati).  Haven't seen a whole lot of Jackson, other than a few bars    Found a good gaming group, after a little shaking out.  No Joes - pretty young group.  Gonna miss them.
Please let me know if your Wed. night group needs a player, or if someone would like to get a game together during the week (I'll rarely be in NO on the weekend).  Sure would like to play again.


----------



## md3 (Jul 10, 2002)

*RPG Night*

To put it simply, our group has been meeting almost every week night since 1999.  We have changed players, and currently only I the GM has persisted this long.  

Our website is at http://gammaworld.xocomp.net 

I see at least 3 players on this list in the New Orleans area, and all are welcome to email me offline, since I rarely visit every site at enworld.  One of our other gm/players put me up to this email.  We are always looking for subs and players alike, I like to keep as many people available since we sometimes need extras.

Anyway, just drop me an email at gammaworld@xocomp.net after visiting our website and seeing if you might be interested.  We also have a yahoo group going, just sign up for yahoo groups and look for gw-a (stands for GammaWorld-Alternity)  soon to change though.

Since it might already be too late for this Wednesday, since I am posting this early Wed morning.  Send me an email and we can coordinate your visit for next session.

Our campaigns appear to be Gamma World or Alternity, but we are currently engaged in 2 campaigns, one D&D and another is a mix of D&D, DragonStar, StarWars, Fading Suns, and Traveller.

Drop me an email.

Later,
Manny


----------



## RyanL (Jul 12, 2002)

Manny, you are the killer of threads.

-Ryan


----------



## northrundicandus (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, it's not quite dead yet. I failed to to post the address and phone number of a certain gaming shop:

Gamers Matrix
4432 Chastant St
Metairie, LA 70006
(504) 780-1655

On a side note, Wednesday's game went well, and I'm looking forward to Sunday! The gaming group currently numbers at 7, so I don't know how receptive the DM would be to new players. Of course most groups fluctuate players, so you never know.

Also the Gamma World GM's post had me walking down memory lane. I even pulled my 1st edition GW rulebook from the shelf and started reading it! That was one fun but goofy game. I GM'd a few GW games in past. One of the female players rolled a mutant that had four arms. The husband of the player quickly realized what other physical attribute multiple arms implied, and thusly nicknamed the character "Four-Breastica". Everyone was laughing from that, including the wife!

I may have to send Manny an email...


----------



## Caliber (Jul 14, 2002)

Well, I guess I will chime in. As a current player in md3's campaign, I would suggest contacting him if you are seeking a game. We play on Wednesdays, which doesn't work for everyone. And of course, on the site he posted, as well as the thread in my sig, you can get a read a nice little log of our adventures so far.


----------



## galliand (Jul 30, 2002)

I tried looking for people to game with on the old boards months ago, but I didn't think there was any interest.  I've been a gamer off and on (more off than on) since the late 70s and I have been longing to get back into RPGs for a while now, especially with the appearance of DragonStar and Traveller in d20 format.

I might be interested in getting in on a weekend game of some sort on the weekend.  As it has been a while since I've played, I'd be very happy to jump into a low-level game of some sort.  I think I'd prefer more of a sci-fi or sci-fantasy game, though.

Speaking of BSI, I talk to the owner on a weekly basis and keep her appraised of most of the info that goes on in the RPG world.  They usually have a game on Sundays which isn't affiliated with the RPGA on their second floor.  She has no problem with people playing in there; in fact, the game on Sunday is more well-behaved than the card games that go on in there.

One thing the owner HAS been real good about is ordering d20 stuff (or other games) that they do NOT normally carry.  If you can give them a publisher and item, they can usually get it fairly quickly if it is out.  I think they go through two different distributors as well as Wizards of the Coast to get stuff.  ANd if she can't get it, she'll tell you.

I've been to Galactic Games a few times and haven't been particularly thrilled with it.  With the number of people in there, I generally feel claustrophobic.  But if you want to go to a good gaming store, Little Wars in Baton Rouge is probably the best in SE Louisiana.

As I've rambled enough here, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Oberton (Jan 29, 2005)

Not sure if I have replied to you before, but if you are wanting to join in a game please let me know... d20 vs 3.5 game... In the world of Farland... See the link in my signature for more details...


----------

